# Kubota SVL 90 reviews



## Ty27

Well today we went to a farm and equipment show here in Kansas City. We found a lot of the new skid steers (bobcat, Deere, Takeuchi, cat, and Kubota). We looked at all of them, and honestly I was most impressed with the new Kubota. As I haven't ran any of the new models yet, I was going to ask how do you like the new Kubota? Likes/dislikes? How well do they hold up? Thanks to any one who responds, as I'd like a little more info on the new loaders.


----------



## Longae29

We demo-ed one last summer for a week. Awesome machine. The rest of our fleet is CAT, so ultimately we ended up buying another wheeled cat machine but if the need arises for another track machine the Kubota will be it, I'm a big fan of the brand personally...we have had nothing but good luck with the kx91, b-series, and zeroturn mowers.


----------



## Ty27

Longae29;1965969 said:


> We demo-ed one last summer for a week. Awesome machine. The rest of our fleet is CAT, so ultimately we ended up buying another wheeled cat machine but if the need arises for another track machine the Kubota will be it, I'm a big fan of the brand personally...we have had nothing but good luck with the kx91, b-series, and zeroturn mowers.


Thanks, how did you like the controls? I noticed they were different, with moving the machine on one side and bucket and arms on the other. I guess I would get used to it, it would just take a while


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

I saw somewhere that Kubota was coming out with a wheeled skid steer. I think they will be releasing it this spring. Did they happen to have one of those there?

http://enr.construction.com/product...-steer-to-fill-out-compact-equipment-line.asp


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;1966153 said:


> I saw somewhere that Kubota was coming out with a wheeled skid steer. I think they will be releasing it this spring. Did they happen to have one of those there?
> 
> http://enr.construction.com/product...-steer-to-fill-out-compact-equipment-line.asp


No they didn't have one there, but the rep we talked to said it will be coming out this spring/summer and they will be offering smaller loaders as well. I'm actually pretty excited to see how the new ones are!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I am interested in reviews also. I am in the market for a new one. My Bobcat T300 is a good machine, but time to get into something new. The Controls are CAT controls. My Bobcat has the same but with the option to switch to case controls.


----------



## Ty27

SullivanSeptic;1967821 said:


> I am interested in reviews also. I am in the market for a new one. My Bobcat T300 is a good machine, but time to get into something new. The Controls are CAT controls. My Bobcat has the same but with the option to switch to case controls.


We have a friend that has a T300 bobcat also, and when I sat in the Kubota, the cab was a lot bigger and easier to see out of than the bobcat. I liked the door on the Kubota to how it slides up instead of out.


----------



## Longae29

Ty27;1965980 said:


> Thanks, how did you like the controls? I noticed they were different, with moving the machine on one side and bucket and arms on the other. I guess I would get used to it, it would just take a while


Those are the same controls as cat. I think they're the easiest to use. No foot fatigue.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Longae29;1967838 said:


> Those are the same controls as cat. I think they're the easiest to use. No foot fatigue.


For sure. No fatigue at all. I suck a foot controls. I'm 6'3" and I don't fit in them anyway. My legs and feet are tired after 10 mins with foot controls


----------



## Ty27

Longae29;1967838 said:


> Those are the same controls as cat. I think they're the easiest to use. No foot fatigue.


i can see where foot fatigue can become an issue. Especially moving snow. Are the controls touchy, or do they feel good while operating? Sorry for just firing off questions, but I'd like to hear from guys who have ran the SVL 90.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ty27;1967858 said:


> i can see where foot fatigue can become an issue. Especially moving snow. Are the controls touchy, or do they feel good while operating? Sorry for just firing off questions, but I'd like to hear from guys who have ran the SVL 90.


I haven't run that machine, but it is all electronic controlled. Most have a slight lag in them to protect hydro motors.


----------



## Longae29

I played video games as a kid...feels just right?


----------



## Hysert

Gents ive been a die hard kubota gan for many years own a L39,ZD326 and have had our SVL90 since September!!! I got it used with 1400hrs on it... tracks were wipped so i put camoplast SD on it as they claim thr all season? As of now the track choice was spot on!!! Good snow traction great summer traction... 

As for the machine itsngot loads of power!!! Ive ran all the big three and its compareable to all or better. Cab space is huge im 6' and can turn around inside without a problem... controls are spot on and accurate... rear visibility is best in class.... lift cap of 5800+ lbs... was doing a few relocates last week and was amazed, i was pushing through piles 7' high 25" deep snow up against glass and all.... comfort is great too.... really like the gas assist cab lift for full access to hydros amd such.. engine compartment is easy access too... i have a 10' pusher on it with no issues.. oh and as for the undercarriage with 1520hrs on it now its all original, idlers are still tight and drive cogs are virtually new!!! 

I am bias ofcouse but owned 7 kubotas over the yrs... never a major issue with any of them... imo there all made overseas why not by the leader!!! However a fully loaded bobcat has some amazing options which in time everything breaks... bang for the buck orange is my choice


----------



## Hysert

Oh and another good reason thr good look how open the tracks are for cleaning... ive never cleaned tracks in 5 mins or less...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Strictly hearsay, but I haven't heard anything bad about them. Resale is high, so that tells me something. The mechanic I use had only good things to say about them as well. And he works on anything.


----------



## Ty27

Sounds like its a great machine! I'm sure the new skid steer will be good as well


----------



## Ty27

Hysert;1967960 said:


> Gents ive been a die hard kubota gan for many years own a L39,ZD326 and have had our SVL90 since September!!! I got it used with 1400hrs on it... tracks were wipped so i put camoplast SD on it as they claim thr all season? As of now the track choice was spot on!!! Good snow traction great summer traction...
> 
> As for the machine itsngot loads of power!!! Ive ran all the big three and its compareable to all or better. Cab space is huge im 6' and can turn around inside without a problem... controls are spot on and accurate... rear visibility is best in class.... lift cap of 5800+ lbs... was doing a few relocates last week and was amazed, i was pushing through piles 7' high 25" deep snow up against glass and all.... comfort is great too.... really like the gas assist cab lift for full access to hydros amd such.. engine compartment is easy access too... i have a 10' pusher on it with no issues.. oh and as for the undercarriage with 1520hrs on it now its all original, idlers are still tight and drive cogs are virtually new!!!
> 
> I am bias ofcouse but owned 7 kubotas over the yrs... never a major issue with any of them... imo there all made overseas why not by the leader!!! However a fully loaded bobcat has some amazing options which in time everything breaks... bang for the buck orange is my choice


Yes I haven't heard anything bad about Kubota. I've always thought they were good machines, just didn't even know Kubota made a large track loader until just this past weekend


----------



## Hysert

Mark Oomkes;1968007 said:


> Strictly hearsay, but I haven't heard anything bad about them. Resalfe is high, so that tells me something. The mechanic I use had only good things to say about them as well. And he works on anything.


Resale is great on them.. i had a zg227 54" with bagger, paid $10800 for it in 08, traded last yr on th zd326 60" with bagger... the 08 had 500hrs dealer gave me $7k on the trade... less then $500 a yr depreciation... also had a b2100 yrs ago! It was a 97 with 1400hrs backhoe attachment and blower.. $18k on trade for the L39....

By far my L39 has been the best all around machine for me handsdown!! The versatility of having 11' dig depth and loader in a compact machine... im now looking to trade it for a L45 or M59... guys always laugh and say why not get a skid its way faster! True!!! However having the hoe on the back saves floating twice and owning more equipment like a mini ex.. i have it plumbed front and back and made my own thumb, with a 12" and 24" bucket and a 4in1 and forks out front thrs not much it cant do in my line of work.... only replaced a kingpin seal on the front axle, its a 06 and still gets waxed...


----------



## GMC Driver

SullivanSeptic;1967861 said:


> I haven't run that machine, but it is all electronic controlled. Most have a slight lag in them to protect hydro motors.


We have the SVL 75, and that would be my only complaint with it. The hydros do lag, and don't like to turn right away. It might be that I'm used to mechanical hydros on the machines I run, and prefer the feedback mechanical controls offer.

Otherwise, it's a fantastic machine. We bought ours new, traded a Case 450CT on it. Case we had for 3 years, 2 final drives, 2 sets of tracks, and 6 idlers in 1500 hours. We've got nearly 1000 hours on the Kubota, original tracks (although they are due to be replaced this year), original undercarraige. The ease of cleaning out the undercarriage is a huge contributor to the longer lifespan of the parts (or at least I'm convinced). The cab is spacious and comfortable, the sliding door is a nice feature. Hydraulics are strong, lifts everything we need it to (full pallets of interlocking stone/retaining wall, sod, natural stone). We don't use it much in the winter, just prefer to use the wheel machines for snow work. Overall, nothing bad to say and I'd trade on another again.

The SSV looks interesting, although I'm told only foot controls for now.


----------



## concreteguy

For no control lag, you can go with the Tacheuchi. I had their track machine and it's a pretty well built unit. It has the slide up excavator door and decent power. The under-carriage is also well built


----------



## Ty27

The rep we talked to at the show here said they are going to start a rental system during the winter months. You can rent the machine for three months, (Dec-Feb) at half price then every hour put on the machine an additional $10. I don't know what other manufacturers do, we have never rented a loader for snow removal.


----------



## shooterm

We've owned one for two years, a great machine. There really popular nowadays in my area.Never run a Taco but its easily a better machine then our new bobcat and new NH CTLs. Some of the old timers are damn near fighting over the controls. The really old guys and young guys want pilot. The middle of the road guys want Foot Controls. I got stuck in a skidder for 28 hours once during a snowstorm. You don't want feet controls trust me. You'll have nightmares of doing the snoopy dance. Have to add to its one of the few track systems on CTLs you can easily clean out.


----------

